# the Dr. Suess Cabinet



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi all, haven't posted any work on here up til now but this was a crazy one so I thought I would share. Had a request on my facebook page (Crowder Carpentry in NC) by a lady who wanted to know if I could make this. I told her I would try, and it wasnt as bad as I thought. I posted a pic of the actual one she'd seen online (hope thats not against posting rules), and my version. It still needs cleaning and a final clear coat, but I thought it turned out ok. advice, critique appreciated. thanks!
Will


----------



## Bean_Counter (Dec 9, 2012)

I think it looks great!


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

I like yours much better. More curvy! did you use that flexible plywood?


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

I like it! Can you elaborate a bit on your techniques for shaping the sides?


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

It does look great! A build thread would have been better. How did you make the stile? How did you make the sides?


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Most of my projects look just like that! (Except they aren't supposed to.....)

I'd also be interested in seeing build photos.


----------



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks awesome. Did you have a plan? If so, are you willing to share? I have a grandson this would look great in his room.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

See what happens when you use green wood?:blink:

Oh... its really supposed to be that way...:laughing:

Well in that case, its beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's so cool! I may have to show the wife this one. It would be great in my kids rooms. Very nice work.


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

i'll see if i can get the build pics resized and put up here, I have a couple. Believe it or not the sides are just straight 3/4 ply like a regular bookcase, the trick was laying off the curves so that the peice would fit to the faceframe with pocket screws. I just ripped me a skinny piece of 3/4, laid it on a piece of poplar, and started drawing around it! I dont have plans but I could try to draw ya some or at least get measurements, problem is I dont remember the exact angles of the trim but shouldnt be too hard to wing it...


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

that last pic gives u an idea of how the middle shelf extends out to catch the weight of the shelf, the stile at the top is just an angled cut to catch both top corners, then I notched in on the rails a bit with the jig saw and pocket screwed. I can try to draw up something about how I laid the sides off if my earlier post didnt make sense. Thanks for the compliments guys, I"m thinking of asking $400 for it, I've got a little over 200 in materials, does that sound fair to you fellas?


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I would ask more.
Any work should cover your materials, plus all shop expenses and a reasonable hourly rate. Specialty work adds more yet.
I would go closer to $800-1000.oo

Very unique work.
It looks like the top picture did use bendable plywood, by the bottom right area.


----------



## LukeDuke (Dec 2, 2012)

Yea that looks great... love it.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that looks great


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

great looking cabinet


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

That is one sweet piece of work! Simply amazing.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Really nice work.

I agree that $400 is too low for such a specialty item w/ $200 in materials.


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

thanks for the kind words guys, its always tough when u start selling because you dont want to go high and scare people off, I agree its worth more, but a 200 profit and the experience is ok for me on this one, the more the name gets out there, the more I'll feel comfortable charging. Nice to know all the great woodworkers on here like my stuff, I'll post more pics of past/future cabinets sometime. if anyone is interested in checking out my stuff add me on fb, look up crowder carpentry on FB, I'd be proud to call u guys friends!


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Very cool. :thumbsup: I love the whimsical feel to it. This would look awesome in a kids room. Now, you just have to make a dresser to match!


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

yikes, I really am kicking myself for not making patterns of the frame before I assembled it, anybody have any ideas on how to do that now? cardboard and blue tape and tracing?? I'd be an idiot not to get a template of it before it sells...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I've always loved this style of whimsical, shapely, "melted" furniture. I've seen a dozen or so different pieces online. I do think the original has curved sides. But yours still came out really, really cool. Very well done. :thumbsup:

I also agree that your price is too low. I'd think a minimum of $550. $650 seems more apropos.


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd be sure to tell the lady it was a great learning experience for you, and that you appreciate her seeking you to build this. As a thanks to you, I have discounted my labor charge completely on this build for you, so be sure to let anyone you tell i had built this that it would cost more than what you paid. 

Or something along those lines. Just so you don't get a lineup of people wanting things for cost of materials only.


----------



## kmcleod056 (Aug 31, 2012)

Great job!!! Looks excellent The fact you learned something is also a bonus.:thumbsup:

I would be interested to know how to make the wavy/bendy sides??(sorry not meant to hijack)


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

no problem hijackin on this one, I just ripped a thin piece of 3/4 ply to simulate where my sides would be, laid it on a wide piece of poplar, and started sketching the long side, then when i liked it, squared up with the other side and did the same, a lot of jig sawing, free hand curves, and a boat load of sanding, but its basically just a bookcase with a fancy face frame! shoot me a message on here if you need more details i'll try to explain further...again thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

Would you be willing to share some more construction pics? Not sure how the plywood sides are made so flexible. Is there a face frame that attaches to the back as well for support? Would like to build one of these for my grandson in the near future.
Thanks,


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

I dont do a very good job of keeping up with the build thread, but if you can imagine just a standard book case, with two weird angled shelves at the top, and a crazy face frame slapped on the front, thats what it is. I did make some templates before I sold it so I could recreate the frame easily. If you're interested in building, PM me or email me at [email protected] and I'll try to draw up some plans for ya, I would be glad to make a set of templates for the frame and mail them for whatever shipping/time it costs! thanks again, and please like my page on facebook Crowder Carpentry to see the other stuff I love to build
Will


----------



## Kahlua (Dec 6, 2012)

kmcleod056 said:


> Great job!!! Looks excellent The fact you learned something is also a bonus.:thumbsup:
> 
> I would be interested to know how to make the wavy/bendy sides??(sorry not meant to hijack)


The sides of the book case are flat, it's just the face frame that's got curves, to give the illusion of a curvy book case.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

willbess08 said:


> , I"m thinking of asking $400 for it, I've got a little over 200 in materials, does that sound fair to you fellas?


Actually, no, it doesn't sound "fair". It sounds like you are giving it away. But the question is, did you negotiate a price ahead of time? If not, well then, as an example, I have to charge $35/hour to stay afloat. IF people want there to be woodworkers available to build quality items which they cannot build themselves, they have to be willing to support them with their dollars. There's no other way. If not, we should bill ourselves as consultants, then they'd be willing to pay $100/hour and come away empty handed.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

No way would I let that go for less then 1200 bucks, tell her to try and find another one. 

You have to tell them a price before you start.


----------



## shopman (Feb 14, 2013)

...I really like your crazy shelf...

...I think I shall build one myself...:laughing:


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

i hear ya guys on keeping the price of our pieces relative to the amount of work it takes to make custom stuff, yes we did set a ceiling ahead of time, mostly because I didnt want money to stand in the way of the exposure building something like this gave my shop. I build custom cabinets for a living for my father in law, this stuff is just for playtime/relaxation and a little side money for the wife/kids. As my name gets bigger and I'm not afraid of losing people due to higher prices, I'll go up. All in all, I made about 200 bucks on it, had fun, lots of "me" time, and people out there know I can actually pull stuff like this off! Thinking of trying to draw up/make a set of templates and plans for this and selling it somewhere also, does anyone know a good site where I could post them for sale and how much they would be worth? sides/measurements, cut lists, paper template of the front frame, angles, etc. would be included...


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

But in the end your making it harder for the guys who actually do it for a living,

Be competitive giving work away isn't going to help you in the end,
Everyone will want a good deal,

But I did like you on f/b ,

Don't be afraid to charge not everyone can afford custom built, that's why we have china for 

It turned out great btw


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Great build on that curvy and bendy cabinet. Smart idea on that face frames. Customer will be very happy of the beautiful results and I hope willing to pay more. 

__________________________
-www.sawblade.com


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

ihackwood
Agree the pricing is too low and legit artisans and wood workers are undercut but it's done all the time.
Also I agree it hurts the person building the product by setting a pricing precedence, that later needs overcome.
If the customer wants custom, they should be willing to pay for it or you move on. 

My time is too valuable.
I love the piece and it would fit in toy stores or specialty shops, but even being mass produced I wouldn't sell it for less than $800, and as a one time piece or in limited numbers add 1/3rd to that minimum.
But that's me.


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

had a lady send a message this week on facebook about the cabinet, priced it at 650, but she wants it shipped to Chatanooga, TN...we're in western NC about 40 miles west of Charlotte. anyone had any experience with shipping a piece of this size? How much/how/where would you even start?? thanks for the input


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

Uship . Com just have her cover shipping they bid on it or crate it up and go to a truck terminal they will weigh it and price it

Leave the shipping cost out that's on her


----------

